# Selling too cheaply?



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

So I decided my trailer is to big for me to handle on my own, since my fiance is now out of the picture. I posted it to sell on CL today and got 30 response mails within an hour...that's probably a sign I had it posted too cheaply, right? :-( I posted it for what I paid for it, and really have put very little money into it since I got it. It needs a lot of fixing up, and I wanted to sell it quick, but am I shooting myself in the foot?

It's an older trailer, 1985 Lazy N. 4 horse slant with padded, removable dividers. Small mid tack, does not exit into either horse section or LQ. 26 feet of living quarters, including sleeping for four (queen in the gooseneck, sofabed, and a dinette that turns into a bunk). AC/furnace unit in the LQ, full electrical with kitchenette including double sink, 3 burner range top and compact oven. Small full bath unit with shower toilet and sink/vanity. Absolutely TONS of storage space in this trailer. Since purchase I got new swing doors made for the rear of the trailer because the ramp was rusted and not safe, so had it removed and lights rewired. I have a buddy who is a welder so got that done for about 250 bucks. The rear doors have not been primed and painted yet. The trailer has a good solid floor throughout, newer tires including full spare, brakes in good shape. New battery, camper fridge and microwave inside. Was NOT winterized, but did drain the tanks and lines. Hayrack on top.

The trailer does have a lot of surface rust that could be easily taken care of. It needs a paint job over all. It DOES have a side load ramp as well which is much more rust-damaged and not usable IMO, I never used it, and it would need replaced. There is some more minor rust damage around the tack room door. It has a clear and current title.

I posted the trailer for $3,800.00, due to the work it needs, and this is what I paid for the trailer just last year. Like I said I got more than two dozen responses in an hours time. Should I be asking more for it? It seems like a fair price for the shape it's in, but CL makes me uncomfortable and I'm paranoid now. :lol: Any thoughts?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

!!!! I could live in that thing!!!!!!!!!! That is HUGE!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I know, crazy big!!! which is why I am selling it. 41 ft long, total, it's like pulling a semi trailer. Although it pulls remarkably well for it's size, it seems kind of pointless to have something that big for just me :?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

ROFL! That is HUGE!!!! HA HA!!

I couldn't even imagine hauling that thing around....sheeshamageesha!

Price, can't help you - but you're honest


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> Price, can't help you - but you're honest


Which is why I generally avoid CL - people eat me alive :lol:

The trailer is actually fan-friggin-tastic for those week long camping trips and trail rides, I have really enjoyed it, but I have nightmares about trying to back the **** thing up on a nightly basis :shock: Sooo, gonna sell it, get a nice little two horse with a dressing room, and be happy with tents.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd help you out on price but I don't know if I could find another one like that to compare it too.. If you are happy getting that I'd be firm on the price and first to bring you that amount takes it.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Where are you located? I'm interested! I have a 32' and a 16' stock trailer to trade too if you're interested.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm in northern Indinana. I think I have it sold already, I probably should have posted it here for sale first but didn't know you could do that :-|. I was just trying to get an idea of what it was actually worth. Thanks though!


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Indyhorse said:


> I'm in northern Indinana. I think I have it sold already, I probably should have posted it here for sale first but didn't know you could do that :-|. I was just trying to get an idea of what it was actually worth. Thanks though!


I wish you were in Texas.


----------



## Kay (Dec 9, 2009)

Love the looks of your horse.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

What are scrap steel prices right now? The interest may be more due to the materials than the fact it's a horse trailer.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

mls said:


> What are scrap steel prices right now? The interest may be more due to the materials than the fact it's a horse trailer.


That makes more sense. I can't imagine many people being able to pull that trailer.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

it's crazy eh. I had my trailer listed last year and it sold within 2 days as well. It was listed for fairly large sum of money to but it seems it was fine for all the people who contacted me :lol:

Congrats on the sale!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

mls said:


> What are scrap steel prices right now? The interest may be more due to the materials than the fact it's a horse trailer.


I would have thought that too since it needs some work and isn't in great shape, not to mention the age of it, and there are a lot of scrap dealers in my area.

However, everyone seemed interested in it to use as a horse trailer. The people who purchased it do a lot of horse camping, which is the same use I made of it.

churumbeque - I agree, I tried to make it clear to the purchasers what they would need for pulling. I used a chevy 1 ton dually and pulled it well enough, but I think longer term or heavier use it would have been too hard on the truck. Really need a semi to pull it. The people I bought the trailer from were pulling it with a Ford F 250 - I can't imagine! :shock:

My2Geldings - yeah, I posted it in the am, and had a deposit in hand by the next morning. Crazy! But at least it's sold now and I can start looking for something more my size!

Kay - Thanks! He's a good guy.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Indyhorse said:


> I posted it in the am, and had a deposit in hand by the next morning. Crazy! But at least it's sold now and I can start looking for something more my size!


Always nice when that happens. No time for second thoughts!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Indyhorse said:


> My2Geldings - yeah, I posted it in the am, and had a deposit in hand by the next morning. Crazy! But at least it's sold now and I can start looking for something more my size!


Woot!! any prospective trailers?


----------

